# Anyone know of any rat safe mesh wire cage wire?



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

I know the title sounds fishy but I don't need it for them to walk on. My cage is like a cheap version of the critter & ferret nation (I'll attach pictures at the bottom) and I want to find some sort of wiring to attach to the bottom of the top dish/tray so in can hang hammocks in both sections of the cage. 
So I was wondering if any one had any suggestions of what I could use? 
I won't cover all of it or have it to close to the opening of where they get from.each level I would just love for them to be able to have a few more things in their cage.

Many thanks!


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

The cage picture didn't attach. Can you try to post it again? I'm trying to visualize where/how you would attach wire to the top tray to make suggestions on what you could possibly use.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry! My phone had a malfunction. Done it 3 times already today.

Here are the pictures  
Both trays are removable if that helps? Like I can slide them in and out I'd the doors are opened all the way


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah, I don't understand why they designed the Explorer that way. The combination of the lack of a mid-level grid and the vertical bars would make it tough to hang stuff, especially in the lower level.

Besides having some sort of rigid metal grid specifically cut or made to fit within the lip that holds the upper level metal pan, I just don't know. 

.. I'd love to hear how other Explorer owners deal with this.


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Maybe get some chicken wire, file the edges of it around the opening between levels though so it's not as sharp.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Yeah, I don't understand why they designed the Explorer that way. The combination of the lack of a mid-level grid and the vertical bars would make it tough to hang stuff, especially in the lower level.
> 
> Besides having some sort of rigid metal grid specifically cut or made to fit within the lip that holds the upper level metal pan, I just don't know.
> 
> .. I'd love to hear how other Explorer owners deal with this.


My yonger rat can climb the bars well as he came from someone withe a cage kinda like this but my older rat was a pet shop rat and lived in a glass tank with shelfing in it so he just had to jump to get higher so he's use to it to haha.

I think it's a stupid design to, especially where the platforms are both solid metal and have started to rust due to them weeing on it. 

Hopefully I'll find a way to put something there even if it's just on one half of the bottom of the cage. 


I was thinking about using a glue gun to attach it to the cage, any objections please comment


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

You could opt to just remove that tray entirely? Or, instead of that section put a closet maid wire shelf as a level instead or somehow run it underneath that tray so you have attachment points. Also you could look in the hardware store at their selection of rigid wire (thicker than a coat hanger) and run it accross to use as attachment points. Or if you have the tools you could drill holes in the pan and add wire eyelet points.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

Could you use something like the wire cube shelving pieces, like these? And then maybe drill holes in the plastic tray and attach with zip ties? 
Or, I like the closetmaid shelving idea too, I was thinking about that yesterday but thought it may be too heavy to attach to the tray. If you could find the right size so it fits, that would be super convenient (probably too good to be true, lol).


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy (Jan 10, 2017)

Like all of my cage is metal even the pans/trays so drilling in to them would be difficult. That's why I maybe thought about a glue gun glue, but then I'd need to cover the glue with something so they wouldn't try and eat it. Cause the glue that melts in a glue gun is pretty strong.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh dang, I see that the tray is metal now looking at the pics again. In that case, you almost have to find something that fits the lip the tray sits in. Or have something cut to size like suggested by Corbin and Asiposea. 

I think hot glue on metal wouldn't have the right bonding agents and might just peel off, especially after adding the weight of the rats.


----------

